# Mouth To Lung Vapers vs Cloud Chasers



## Rob Fisher (11/4/16)

I quite enjoyed Matt's rant...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## blujeenz (11/4/16)

I agree with him and Im not just saying that because my Kayfuns are only worth 1.5 manhood points compared to a Griffin on a DNA 200 for example.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (11/4/16)

I tend to agree with Matt on this.

As a daily MTL _and_ DL vaper, I simply do not get the class distinction but I have seen it. Matt nailed it - snobby MTL'ers and "ur so lame" DL'ers. No place for it. We have bigger things to focus on and much better things to do with our time.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Nightwalker (12/4/16)

Agreed. Bigger problems. Have u seen those twisp ads?
#twispmustfall

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nightwalker (12/4/16)

I started out mtl. Then DL. I can't go back to mtl as I'll probably blow it up. Nothing against it at all. Just not my style.
Which makes stealth vaping impossible.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (12/4/16)

Well thats Facebook. You dont see much of this outside facebook. I dont use it for this reason.


----------



## hands (12/4/16)

I am at war with myself, i do both and i look stupid  while vaping. If you vaping at 0.1ohm or 1.8omh, 7 watts or over 9000, rocking a twisp or having the latest and greatest, as long as you enjoy it and don't stink up the place with a smoke.
I don't watch a lot of his video's but i did enjoy this one, thanks for the post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman (12/4/16)

I could never get the mtl thing right. Probably haven't had a tank that allows it really, started off on sub-ohm direct lung off the bat and hey, it works for me.  never realized there was actually a "war"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necropolis (12/4/16)

What a stupid argument. 

Who cares how you vape? 

MTL or direct lung hits - do whatever works for you.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Waine (12/4/16)

I say: "Whatever blows your lungs back." All I want is a nice dense, rich, flavorful, clean vape and I am happy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

